# Peanut Butter - Yea!



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mom gave me peanut butter to celebrate Nat'l Dog Day today Do you guys have some peanut butter pics??? Iah woulff saah mo buma' toungstuk....


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope you read my warning about some peanut butters.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Nikitta said:


> I hope you read my warning about some peanut butters.


Yes I did and the kind I use is fine, I checked it right away but - Thanks!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

About Peanut Butter for dogs. As far as I know. It's the health food store varieties that are bad. Sugar substitute crap. This is not a big deal for those that give Skippy or Jiff once in a blue moon.....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeah National Dog Day . Gotta treat Lucky .He missed his PB today I was running late.


----------



## Nicoo (Oct 9, 2015)

My German Shepherd is absolutely nuts about peanut butter, so is one other German Shepherd that I know. Sometimes I wonder whether other breeds like peanut butter just as much or is it exclusive for German Shepherds.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty sure PB just a dog thing, not a breed thing.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine split a bacon cheese burger,no peanut butter


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I just bought last week PB that is nothing but peanuts ground up. It has gone over well w/ Lucky and is pretty good on waffles for me.Charlie loves it to so Ill get some more or figure out how to make it .It was at White House Farm in North Lima,Ohio.


----------

